# First Mate Question



## Highball28

So for the 2017 salmon season on Lake Michigan I would like to apply to be a first mate. It has been an ambition of mine for a while now as I spend a lot of time fishing anyway, I figured I might as well get payed for it. The website and the requirements are somewhat confusing to me. As far as I know I need a drug screening, a 2017 member application and is there a test I am supposed to take somewhere? Am I past the due date for any of this? I've made connections with a few captains already. Just need some help knowing what I need. Thanks!


----------



## glucas

Highball28 said:


> So for the 2017 salmon season on Lake Michigan I would like to apply to be a first mate. It has been an ambition of mine for a while now as I spend a lot of time fishing anyway, I figured I might as well get payed for it. The website and the requirements are somewhat confusing to me. As far as I know I need a drug screening, a 2017 member application and is there a test I am supposed to take somewhere? Am I past the due date for any of this? I've made connections with a few captains already. Just need some help knowing what I need. Thanks!


Mates work only for tips


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Depends entirely on the boat. Some get a flat fee per trip, some get tips, some get both. Make sure that's clear and understood with your captain, in case you get handed all the tip money and he gets none, or vice versa. The clients a lot of times assume you'll be splitting it with each other and only tip one party.

You need to have a card saying you passed a drug test - getting that's on you. There's no book test / licensing process at all that I am aware of, but that was moot as at the time I had my Captain's license.

I did it for half a summer. It ruined my passion for fishing for many years thereafter. Drunk people, mean people, drunk mean people, late people, late drunk mean people. People doing stupid crap that's going to end up making hours work for you. People taking the fillets you just took extra care to make pretty and throwing them in the hatch of their 100 degree SUV, no cooler, no ice. I would say I only really enjoyed about 20% of the clients, yet you have to suck it up as if you piss them off they don't come back and your captain loses business.

But then sometimes you get to scoop the net under a 20# that some kid just worked for 15 minutes, and can't even hold for the pictures. That was always a high point.

Since then I have been very particular about who ends up my boat, usually one or both of two guys, and my daughters, or I'll just go solo.


----------



## eyepod

It coats you $100 to be First Mate Certified, Including drug test, (No book tests required) Call the Association toll free number for more precise info.. This link has Toll Free number and First mate Application.. http://www.michigancharterboats.com/membership-application/


----------



## eyepod

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Depends entirely on the boat. Some get a flat fee per trip, some get tips, some get both. Make sure that's clear and understood with your captain, in case you get handed all the tip money and he gets none, or vice versa. The clients a lot of times assume you'll be splitting it with each other and only tip one party.
> 
> You need to have a card saying you passed a drug test - getting that's on you. There's no book test / licensing process at all that I am aware of, but that was moot as at the time I had my Captain's license.
> 
> I did it for half a summer. It ruined my passion for fishing for many years thereafter. Drunk people, mean people, drunk mean people, late people, late drunk mean people. People doing stupid crap that's going to end up making hours work for you. People taking the fillets you just took extra care to make pretty and throwing them in the hatch of their 100 degree SUV, no cooler, no ice. I would say I only really enjoyed about 20% of the clients, yet you have to suck it up as if you piss them off they don't come back and your captain loses business.
> 
> But then sometimes you get to scoop the net under a 20# that some kid just worked for 15 minutes, and can't even hold for the pictures. That was always a high point.
> 
> Since then I have been very particular about who ends up my boat, usually one or both of two guys, and my daughters, or I'll just go solo.


 Yes, As far as a First Mate job goe's, Some days you have good days, Some days you Just have to grin and bare it. LOL..


----------



## Highball28

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Southsider1

If you enjoy fishing find a different job. its not fun fishing anymore- it's working on a boat. Big difference. I won't go into details about my experience but let me tell you- it's not the same as going fishing with your dad or your friends. Go out on some snotty days when the catch is slow with people going over the side to puke every 15 minutes and you will know what I mean. Captains are often not too nice either depending on how much sleep they got the night before. Working your butt off all day only to have the guests give you a small tip ,if you are lucky, is no fun either. Good luck maybe you will get lucky with generous customers and a great captain. Please post back with your experience at the end of the season


----------



## Worm Dunker

I ran charters for 30 years. My mates only drove the boat after I ran to where I set up. Fiends and dock mates that mated I just would give them trips when I wasn't booked. My father mated most of the time except when I ran doubles I would pick up a local from the area I was fishing. Of coarse this was pre drug testing. Make sure you know what your paid before ever leaving the dock. What happens if you run out and customers decide it's to rough will you get paid? Good luck I've dealt with drunks a holes even had to break up a fight between family members. But fishing for a living trumps just working for a living. One more thing have captain keep hours of service incase you decide to become a captain you have to have documented hours on water to get your license.


----------



## Q.P.M.

It's a great job Do It! I was a first mate years. Yes, Some days can be worse than others. But if you get set up with a good Captain it will be a very fun job where you can make some good money. And it won't ruin you passion for fishing it only made mine greater. And after years of mating on a boat I am proud to say that I now have my Captains license.
Go to seatechmarinetraining.com everything you need to know is there, along with the test forms you need from the coast guard.


----------



## thill

I don't have any experience being a first mate, but I've fished lake mi for decades and have been on my share of charter boats. I think the most important factor (like all jobs) is to work for a good boss. Be selective in who you are working for because with a very labor intensive job like being a first mate, you will likely have to work terrible hours rain or shine, being overworked and underappreciated by clients. A good captain could make or break your attitude towards your job. Good luck!


----------



## eyepod

So very true, The relationship you grow between the Capt. and yourself is job one. If you are Prompt, Reliable, Take pride, And do your job well, The Capt. Will appreciate and take care of you.


----------



## Highball28

Q.P.M. said:


> It's a great job Do It! I was a first mate years. Yes, Some days can be worse than others. But if you get set up with a good Captain it will be a very fun job where you can make some good money. And it won't ruin you passion for fishing it only made mine greater. And after years of mating on a boat I am proud to say that I now have my Captains license.
> Go to seatechmarinetraining.com everything you need to know is there, along with the test forms you need from the coast guard.


Thank you. I don't see anything for mates on the website, is it just for captains license?


----------



## lodge lounger

If you don't have a job with frustrations, you don't have a job.


----------



## aroflinger

Highball, are you still interested in a first mate job?


----------



## Highball28

aroflinger said:


> Highball, are you still interested in a first mate job?


Yup, I keep meaning to get all the forms filled out, but have yet to do so. I am still planning on it though.


----------



## aroflinger

If getting on a boat in South Haven is possible would you still be interested?


----------



## Highball28

aroflinger said:


> If getting on a boat in South Haven is possible would you still be interested?


That's a little bit of a track for me. I was more looking for opportunities in the Holland/ grand haven/ saugatuck area. However, I can't say I would be completely opposed to it. You wanna PM me with some details? Thanks!


----------



## Worm Dunker

Been out of the game for awhile but Mi. Sea Grant use to put on training seminars you might be able to hook up with a captain there. They were in St. Joe Grand Haven and Ludington.


----------



## lakeerierobalo

The advice I would give is simple. You are a baby sitter! If the clients get out of line it is your fault. Learning how to judge how drunk people are and learning how to cut them off before they get out of hand is the key. I worked on 6 pack boats for 15 seasons and it was an awesome experience. I learned a trade from guys who were the best in the industry. Having said that I wouldn't ever go back to those bigger boats. Running smaller groups on a smaller boat in the rivers, inland lakes and the Great Lakes shorelines is where it is at. Very little drinking and good people because it is a more personal trip like what you are used to running. I would definitely take the job so you can decide weather or not this workload is worth it to you!


----------

